# heladera/refrigeradora/frigorífico/refrigerador/congelador/nevera



## solysombra

Hola:
¿Cómo llaman en España al "armario" en el que se guardan alimentos para que se conserven fríos?

heladera
nevera
refrigerador
otra cosa

(Estoy traduciendo una película para España, y soy argentina... Voy a andar mucho por aquí los próximos días...)

Gracias mil


----------



## ErOtto

En España:*

Nevera *es la palabra más usada. 
Frigorífico también se usa bastante.
Refrigerador se usa, aunque más bien poco.
Heladera es una máquina que sirve para hacer helados.
Otra cosa es... pues eso... otra cosa. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Colchonero

¿Armario? Si es un armario, no puede ser nevera. Sería más bien una despensa o una fresquera.


----------



## ErOtto

Colchonero said:


> ¿Armario? Si es un armario, no puede ser nevera. Sería más bien una despensa o una fresquera.



Pero solysombra pone armario entre comillas y empieza la lista con heladera, que es como llaman a la nevera los argentinos.
De ahí que suponga que pregunta por una nevera. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## solysombra

Gracias, ErOtto. Sí, pregunté por la heladera-nevera-frigorífico-refrigerador.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Como te ha comentado ErOtto, las más comunes serían "nevera" y "frigorífico", con eso te entiende todo el mundo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jonno

Añado que es muy común abreviar frigorífico y decir "frigo": "¿Has metido las cervezas en el frigo?"


----------



## ErOtto

Jonno said:


> Añado que es muy común abreviar frigorífico y decir "frigo": "¿Has metido las cervezas en el frigo?"



Añado: de un tiempo a esta parte... antes no (por lo menos por mi zona). 

Saludos
Er

PD.- ¡Dottó, gue dengo un poblema, que no se ponunciá Federico!


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi zona tampoco es común lo de* frigo*. Nevera o frigorífico, como dicen los colegas.

Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ni en la mía. Por aquí creo que gana nevera de largo.


----------



## Jonno

Los que usan "frigorífico" en vez de "nevera" lo abrevian casi siempre. No he oído casi nunca decir "frigorífico" con todas las letras... salvo en una tienda de electrodomésticos  Igual vosotros sois más formales y decís siempre "¡cierra el fri-go-rí-fi-co!", pero para cuando has terminado de decirlo se le va todo el frío de dentro 

Y no creo que sea tanto por zonas como por costumbre particular de cada uno.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jonno said:


> Los que usan "frigorífico" en vez de "nevera" lo abrevian casi siempre. No he oído casi nunca decir "frigorífico" con todas las letras... salvo en una tienda de electrodomésticos  Igual vosotros sois más formales y decís siempre "¡cierra el fri-go-rí-fi-co!", pero para cuando has terminado de decirlo se le va todo el frío de dentro
> 
> Y no creo que sea tanto por zonas como por costumbre particular de cada uno.



En mi zona debe haber pocos con esa costumbre, en todo caso. Nunca oí *frigo*, salvo a Arguiñano.


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko said:


> Nunca oí *frigo*, salvo a Arguiñano.



...que, casualmente, es de la misma zona que Jonno. 

A que al final sí va a ser por zonas.

@Jonno: para que no se vaya el frío, decimos *¡cierra!* mientras señalamos con el dedo el fri-go-rí-fi-co. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

Habrá que esperar la opinión de Dña. Pina que también es de por allí.
Los de por aquí, con nuestra habitual tendencia a ahorrar energía -es que hace mucha calor- tambien decimos _frigo;_ aunque preferimos _nevera _que es más fácil de decir.
Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, si es por zonas entonces es por zonas muy distantes por lo que dice torrebruno 

Haciendo una búsqueda de expresiones que contengan las palabras "frigo" y "frigorífico" (e intentando evitar cualquier acercamiento a la marca comercial Frigo), como por ejemplo "abre el frigo"/"abre el frigorífico", veo que la proporción es de 1 a 4 (aunque la proporción varía mucho entre unas expresiones y otras) y no veo nada que indique una concentración por zonas, aunque con esto de Internet nunca se sabe.

Es decir, no parece que sea de uso escaso ni localizado.

(Arguiñano es más de la zona de Pinairun que de la mía, por cierto ).


----------



## Birke

La palabra que más uso y oigo es frigorífico, abreviada en "frigo" la cuarta parte de las veces, desde siempre (incluso se oía más antes, cuando la gente no sabía bien cómo era exactamente la palabra y abreviaba con tal de que no se le enredara la lengua con el _frolífico_).

Nevera se oye bastante menos. Creo que se usaba más cuando lo que había eran esos modelos tan pequeñitos con un congelador mínimo dentro, arriba, apenas lo suficiente para poner una bandeja de cubitos.


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> ... y abreviaba con tal de que no se le enredara la lengua con el _frolífico_)



Véase mención a _*Federico *_hecha en #8. 
(El que no conozca el chiste, que me envíe un PM)


@Solysombra:
¿Por cierto, sabes lo que se entiende por tu nick en España?

Ni caso... nevera sigue ganando 5 a 1 con respecto a frigo(rífico). 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Pinairun

En casa de mis padres había una _nevera_. No funcionaba con electricidad. Había que alimentarla con hielo, el que traía un repartidor de la fábrica de hielo todos los días. 

Luego llegó el frigorífico. Y eso fue otra cosa. A pesar de lo que dice el DRAE, para mí una nevera no es lo mismo que un _frigo_.
También por aquí lo abreviamos en "frigo".


----------



## torrebruno

Pinairun said:


> En casa de mis padres había una _nevera_. No funcionaba con electricidad. Había que alimentarla con hielo, el que traía un repartidor de la fábrica de hielo todos los días.
> 
> Luego llegó el frigorífico. Y eso fue otra cosa. A pesar de lo que dice el DRAE, para mí una nevera no es lo mismo que un _frigo_.


¡Exacto! Doña Pina y su habitual lucidez: por eso lo que nos llevamos a la playa es una nevera y no un frigorífico, ¿verdad?
(Bueno, excepto los de Lepe)


----------



## solysombra

Perdón, pero... ¿Cuál sería el término más "neutral", el menos regional? ¿nevera o frigorífico?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Para mí, cualquiera de las dos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ErOtto

El más neutral, a la vez de formal... frigorífico.
Hasta ahora pensaba que el más habitual como término coloquial era nevera... pero en este foro siempre te llevas alguna sorpresa. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## solysombra

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para mí, cualquiera de las dos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 


ErOtto said:


> El más neutral, a la vez de formal... frigorífico.
> Hasta ahora pensaba que el más habitual como término coloquial era nevera... pero en este foro siempre te llevas alguna sorpresa.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Yo diría que se entienden perfectamente ambos.

Coloquialmente seguramente se usa más "nevera" (una búsqueda en Google nos da una proporción de 2 a 1), pero las empresas que fabrican y venden electrodomésticos le llaman "frigorífico" y así lo ponen en sus webs y catálogos (he revisado las webs de varias marcas conocidas y ninguna dice "nevera").


----------



## torrebruno

Porque Pina ha dado en el clavo:
Los frigoríficos son *electrodomésticos*, que surgieron después de aquellos receptáculos más o menos aislados térmicamente para conservar el frío que proporcionaba el hielo que había que echarles. Y eso eran las neveras.
Y por eso, etimológicamente, frigorífico es aquello que enfría y nevera es aquello que guarda nieve. (Más o menos)


----------



## 0scar

¿Cómo se llama en España a los _frigoríficos _argentinos, a las fábricas de carne donde se prepara la carne cruda de animales para la venta en carnicerías y supermecados?


----------



## ErOtto

0scar said:


> ¿Cómo se llama en España a los _frigoríficos _argentinos, a las fábricas de carne donde se prepara la carne cruda de animales para la venta en carnicerías y supermecados?



¿Te refieres a esto?:


> *matadero**.*
> *1. *m. Sitio donde se mata y desuella el ganado destinado al abasto público.


----------



## 0scar

Ha de ser eso, acá se llaman matadero frigorífico, resumido frigorífico.


----------



## rocioteag

0scar said:


> ¿Cómo se llama en España a los _frigoríficos _argentinos, a las fábricas de carne donde se prepara la carne cruda de animales para la venta en carnicerías y supermecados?



No pude evitarlo, a pesar de que lo "limitaron" a España.

A esto que se llama matadero en España nosotros lo llamamos rastro.

Las hieleras son las que llevamos a los dias de campo.

Y a los  frigoríficos nosotros los llamamos refrigeradores o mas coloquialmente, _refri. _Y este consta de dos partes, un "congelador" y el propio refrigerador.

Recuerdo en mi niñez haber escuchado "nevera" ... apenas recuerde en que contexto... edito.


----------



## Victoritaquiereaprender

Una amiga madrileña que vivió en México durante un año nunca desistió en llamarle "frigorífico" (y a las lap top pequeñas, "ordenadorcito" jeje)


----------



## jorgema

Congeladora (o congelador) es como llamamos en el Perú a la heladera. Para nosotros, una _heladera _sería una vendedora de helados. Los electrodomésticos que sólo enfrían, pero no llegan a temperaturas congelantes son refrigeradoras o refrigeradores (he notado que usamos por igual las formas masculina y femenina), aunque por lo general, los refrigeradores constan de dos cámaras, la mayor que es el refrigerador propiamente dicho, y una más pequeña que es el congelador. Igual al conjunto lo llamamos refrigeradora.


----------



## solysombra

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos
*​
Si tuvieran que elegir una única palabra para ese electrodoméstico en el que se guardan los alimentos para mantenerlos frescos, que sea "comestible" para todos los hispanohablantes, ¿Qué palabra elegirían? Sin pelear...
Muchas gracias.


----------



## jmx

Supongo que "frigorífico". Me parece que "nevera" no se entiende fuera de España, y desde luego "heladera" no se entiende en España. Otra opción es "refrigerador".


----------



## solysombra

jmx said:


> Supongo que "frigorífico". Me parece que "nevera" no se entiende fuera de España, y desde luego "heladera" no se entiende en España. Otra opción es "refrigerador".



Muchas gracias, me quedo con el refrigerador.


----------



## ukimix

Le entro a la pelea con refrigerador. Claro que si hay pelea el tal término no existe .


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Heladera o refrigerador. La primera le debe de ganar a la segunda en frecuencia de uso como siete a uno...


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Heladera o refrigerador. La primera le debe de ganar a la segunda en frecuencia de uso como siete a uno...



Como *nevera* por aquí. Todo sea por el _status quo_.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

En México siempre he oído refrigerador.


----------



## Agró

solysombra said:


> Si tuvieran que elegir una única palabra para ese electrodoméstico en el que se guardan los alimentos para mantenerlos frescos, que sea "comestible" para todos los hispanohablantes, ¿Qué palabra elegirían? Sin pelear...
> Muchas gracias.



*Fresquera*.

Y no pienso pelear.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> *Fresquera*.



Eso me lo dirás en la calle.


----------



## Erreconerre

solysombra said:


> Si tuvieran que elegir una única palabra para ese electrodoméstico en el que se guardan los alimentos para mantenerlos frescos, que sea "comestible" para todos los hispanohablantes, ¿Qué palabra elegirían? Sin pelear...
> Muchas gracias.


Si estuvieras en México tendrías que decir _refrigerador_. Y al artefacto integrado al refrigerador, que sirve para hacer los cubos de hielo, entre otras, tendrías que llamarlo _congelador_. 
--En el refigerador ponemos las cervezas; en el congelador, la carne.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola


Refrigerador y refrigeradora no solo existen para designar al electrodoméstico que sirve para guardar y conservar los alimentos por medio del frío, sino que se usan y se entienden con facilidad. 


El término _heladera_, por su parte, lo asocio principalmente con la Argentina y Uruguay. El CREA recoge 302 casos de heladera, 96 % de los cuales son de Argentina (279) y de Uruguay (10).


En varios países de América (Ni, Co, Ec, Pe, Bo, Ch, Py, Ar, Ur) no se asocia el término frigorífico con el electrodoméstico sino con un establecimiento industrial donde se conserva todo tipo de carnes para su posterior comercialización. 


Respecto a nevera, pienso que se usa poco fuera de España como equivalente a refrigerador y que se relaciona más con congelador o congeladora.


Fresquera no se relaciona en América con el electrodoméstico (clic).



En síntesis, a la hora de escoger un solo término, me quedo con _refrigerador/a_.




A


----------



## olimpia91

Han puesto frigorífico como sinónimo de heladera en la nueva edición.
Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
*heladera**.*
*1.* f. *frigorífico*      (‖ aparato electrodoméstico para conservar alimentos).

Lo que le falta al DRAE es agrega frigorífico como el establecimiento que "fabrica" carne, para vender en las carnicerias, en los supermecados o exportar.

_Refrigerador _acá también se puede usar.


----------



## ukimix

Agró said:


> *Fresquera*.
> 
> Y no pienso pelear.





Lurrezko said:


> Eso me lo dirás en la calle.




Fresquera es la que algunos tienen cuando están muy relajados... No sirve.

¡...Y píntenla como quieran!


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> *Fresquera*.
> Y no pienso pelear.


Pues en mi pueblo, la *cámara*. (La _fresquera _es otra cosa, y no es por pelear).


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Pues en mi pueblo, la *cámara*. (La _fresquera _es otra cosa, y no es por pelear).


Esa también se usaba en mi pueblo, cuando se entró en la modernidad.
Por lo demás, la definición de "fresquera" la hace impecable:

*fresquero**, ra**.* * 1.* m. y f. Persona que transporta o vende pescado fresco.

* 2.* f. Especie de jaula que se coloca en sitio ventilado para conservar frescos algunos líquidos o comestibles.
* 3.* f. Cámara frigorífica casera.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, lo de "casera" deja alguna duda, pero si lo dicen en tu pueblo ya no me puedo pelear.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Entro al ruedo en esta "sana discusion", que no es pelea. 
Por mis lares se le llama e ase artefacto que pregunta Sol, "Nevera, ya el refrigerador seria otro artefacto en donde se congelan las carnes, se hace hielo, etc...
Lo de Camara y Fresquera, jamas lo escuchè por acà. Y heladera si lo entenderìa perfectamente,  debe ser por las peliculas o la TV.

Saludos


----------



## solysombra

¡Ahora resulta que la película que estoy traduciendo va a España! (¿Por qué no me lo habrán dicho antes?) ¿Qué palabra tengo que usar entonces?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

solysombra said:


> ¡Ahora resulta que la película que estoy traduciendo va a España! (¿Por qué no me lo habrán dicho antes?) ¿Qué palabra tengo que usar entonces?
> Muchas gracias



¡¡¡Frigorífico!!!, el "frigo" para los amigos.


----------



## solysombra

Pinairun said:


> ¡¡¡Frigorífico!!!, el "frigo" para los amigos.



Está bien, te voy a hacer caso. Pero me da tanta desconfianza llamar "frigorífico" (un establecimiento tan grande) a una heladera...


----------



## Pinairun

solysombra said:


> Está bien, te voy a hacer caso. Pero me da tanta desconfianza llamar "frigorífico" (un establecimiento tan grande) a una heladera...



Una heladera, por aquí, es un pequeño electrodoméstico para hacer helados: de vainilla, de fresa, de café...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


solysombra said:


> España! (¿Por qué no me lo habrán dicho antes?) ¿Qué palabra tengo que usar entonces?


- Nevera (como ya se te ha dicho en el post 3 y en el 6)
A no ser que quien esté hablando sea el vendedor mismo, en las familias (de lo que conozco) _nevera_ sin duda.

Hasta luego


----------



## solysombra

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> - Nevera (como ya se te ha dicho en el post 3 y en el 6)
> A no ser que quien esté hablando sea el vendedor mismo, en las familias (de lo que conozco) _nevera_ sin duda.
> 
> Hasta luego



Gracias. Me costaba encontrar la palabra entre tantas respuestas. (Pero... ¿por qué Pinairun dice "frigorífico?)


----------



## ukimix

No sé si conoces la base de textos de la RAE. Aquí te dejo el enlace: http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html

Puedes buscar las palabras por países y por épocas (puedes especificar los años de búsqueda). 

Por ejemplo *aquí *están los 47 casos de uso de _frigorífico _en textos registrados de España entre 1900 y 2010. Allí puedes corroborar el sentido que se le da al término en ese país y en esa época. Lo mismo puedes hacer con otros términos. Eso aumentará tu confianza y tus argumentos. Saludo


----------



## Pinairun

solysombra said:


> Gracias. Me costaba encontrar la palabra entre tantas respuestas. (Pero... ¿por qué Pinairun dice "frigorífico?)



Por lo visto, no hay unanimidad ni siquiera en lo que concierne a España. Por aquí nos venden frigoríficos, usamos frigoríficos... y, en general, metemos los alimentos en el "frigo".

En la casa de mis padres había una "nevera", allá por los sesenta que yo recuerde, pero se alimentaba con bloques de hielo que se reponían a diario porque no era un aparato eléctrico.


----------



## solysombra

ukimix said:


> No sé si conoces la base de textos de la RAE. Aquí te dejo el enlace: http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html
> 
> Puedes buscar las palabras por países y por épocas (puedes especificar los años de búsqueda).
> 
> Por ejemplo *aquí *están los 47 casos de uso de _frigorífico _en textos registrados de España entre 1900 y 2010. Allí puedes corroborar el sentido que se le da al término en ese país y en esa época. Lo mismo puedes hacer con otros términos. Eso aumentará tu confianza y tus argumentos. Saludo



Muchas gracias, todo es demasiado interesante. El pequeño problema es que si hago una investigación tan exhaustiva, nunca voy a terminar de traducir la película...


----------



## solysombra

Y con permiso, digamos que van a ver la película en Madrid. ¿Qué palabra esperan encontrar en los subtítulos? ¿nevera o frigorífico? Mil perdones por la insistencia.
 Cintia&Martine, se trata del electrodoméstico en la casa de la familia común que se prepara para festejar el cumpleaños de su hijo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No conozco mucho Madrid, diría que _nevera_ también.
Mira los resultados Google para la pregunta (que se dice a diario): ¿Qué hay en...?
- ¿Qué hay en la nevera? 219 000
- ¿Que hay en el frigo? 66 300


----------



## solysombra

Cintia&Martine said:


> No conozco mucho Madrid, diría que _nevera_ también.
> Mira los resultados Google para la pregunta (que se dice a diario): ¿Qué hay en...?
> - ¿Qué hay en la nevera? 219 000
> - ¿Que hay en el frigo? 66 300



Sí... pero quizás los números están dados por otros países... ¿o estoy diciendo una barbaridad?


----------



## Antonella V

Hola



solysombra said:


> Y con permiso, digamos que van a ver la película en Madrid. ¿Qué palabra esperan encontrar en los subtítulos? ¿nevera o frigorífico? Mil perdones por la insistencia.
> Cintia&Martine, se trata del electrodoméstico en la casa de la familia común que se prepara para festejar el cumpleaños de su hijo.




_Si te guías por las frecuencias de aparición de ambos términos en las bases de datos de la RAE (CORDE y CREA), un 59 % de los espectadores españoles esperarán ver ‘nevera’ en el subtítulo. El resto (41 %) esperará ver ‘frigorífico’.


Sin embargo, si te guías por la opinión del DRAE, claramente frigorífico debería ser la palabra que apareciera en el subtítulo. Ello porque el DRAE deriva todos los demás nombres del electrodoméstico (nevera, refrigerador, heladera,…) a frigorífico.


Mi opinión es que son términos intercambiables en España y en Madrid en particular. Madrid no tiene el influjo tan directo de otras lenguas como sí lo tienen el País Vasco, Valencia, Cataluña, Galicia,…



A_


----------



## solysombra

Muchas gracias, A. Ahora me quedo, por fin, tranquila.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Frigorífico es como lo venden en El Corte Inglés o en Carrefour, pero yo en mi casa digo nevera.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Coincido con Pablo. Nevera en el lenguaje cotidiano.


----------



## Birke

En mi familia preferimos llamarlo frigo y hasta frigorífico con todas las letras cuando no vamos con prisas.


----------



## ACQM

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Frigorífico es como lo venden en El Corte Inglés o en Carrefour, pero yo en mi casa digo nevera.



Igual por aquí frigorífico en el Carrefour y nevera en casa.


Fresquera (en una parte de mi familia) eran las neveras de bloques de hielo.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> Igual por aquí frigorífico en el Carrefour y nevera en casa.



Lo mismo en mi casa.

Un saludo


----------



## orlando77

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​
¡Hola todos! Estoy escribiendo un guión para un cortometraje futurista y la idea es que sea un mundo donde hablan español latinoamericano neutro y que preferiblemente no se va entender en qué país es, y quiero que todo el vocabulario sea entendido por españoles también.
En cuanto a nevera/refrigerador(-a)/frigorífico/ etc, cuál término sería el más neutro para mi contexto?

*Hilos unidos. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"_refrigerador_" probablemente sea lo más genérico.
Yo, que soy argentino, personalmente uso "_heladera_".

El "_frigorífico_" me parece que es usado sobre todo en España. En Argentina entendemos la palabra, pero la reservamos para los establecimientos industriales de faena y distribución de carnes, etc.

"La nevera" me suena a película de Hollywood traducida en Norteamérica o el Caribe.


----------



## Lurrezko

*Nevera* es lo que se dice en mi pueblo. *Frigorífico* también es de uso común. *Refrigerador* es la menos habitual donde yo vivo. 

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

En Chile la palabra es _refrigerador_, _nevera_ no se usa en absoluto y _frigorífico_ es una instalación industrial de conservación o procesamiento de alimentos en frío, pero no se refiere nunca al electrodoméstico.


----------



## Servando

En México las tres palabras se usan pero cada una con diferente aparato.
Refrigerador es el electrodoméstico que se tiene en casa para guardar y conservar los alimentos, pero en la parte superior de este, está la nevera o congelador para guardar por ejemplo la nieve de sabor o helado, que en otros países le llaman mantecado.

En los negocios que venden paletas de hielo, nieves/helados/mantecados, estos se tienen dentro de neveras/congeladores.
Como se puede entender, una nevera es aquella que mantiene temperaturas muy bajas, para mantener un hielo o nieve sin derretir.
También están las neveras plásticas que son portátiles, que sirven para guardar/transportar, cervezas, refrescos/sodas, etc. pero que se les pone cubos de hielo para mantener el frío.

El frigorífico, para nosotros es como lo dijo MonsieurGonzalito, es de uso comercial e industrial.
Me consta que al menos en la mitad de México (de la parte centro hacia el norte), así es como se les conoce, no sé si hacia el sur sea de otra manera, ya nos confirmará @Rocko! como es en la zona sur de México.


----------



## Rocko!

Servando said:


> En México las tres palabras se usan pero cada una con diferente aparato.
> Refrigerador es el electrodoméstico que se tiene en casa para guardar y conservar los alimentos, pero en la parte superior de este, esta la nevera o congelador para guardar por ejemplo la nieve de sabor o helado, que en otros países le llaman mantecado.
> En los negocios que venden paletas de hielo, nieves/helados/mantecados, estos se tienen dentro de neveras/congeladores.
> Como se puede entender, una nevera es aquella que mantiene temperaturas muy bajas, para mantener un hielo o nieve sin derretir.
> También están las neveras plásticas que son portátiles, que sirven para guardar/transportar, cervezas, refrescos/sodas, etc. pero que se les pone cubos de hielo para mantener el frío.
> El frigorífico, para nosotros es como lo dijo MonsieurGonzalito, es de uso comercial e industrial.
> Me consta que al menos en la mitad de México (de la parte centro hacia el norte), así es como se les conoce, no sé si hacia el sur sea de otra manera, ya nos confirmará @Rocko! como es en la zona sur de México.


   Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, Servando. Actualmente  llamo "congelador" a la parte  de los refrigeradores caseros donde se congelan los alimentos, pero recuerdo que cuando era niño decía más la palabra "nevera" (no sé porqué razón cambié eso). En donde sí creo que hay una diferencia más marcada es en los comercios de Q. Roo, en donde se usa más la palabra "enfriador", por ejemplo "el enfriador de coca-cola".
Saludos.
Actualización de post: me salté el “industrial”.  No sé cómo se llaman. Una vez oi que en los resturantes grandes y en hoteles tienen “cuartos fríos”, y creo que esos serían frigoríficos. En otros tipos de industria no sé el nombre del sistema o aparato o mueble.


----------



## francisgranada

La palabra "frigorífero" o su forma abreviada "frigo", ¿no existe en ningún país hispanohablante?

(se usa en italiano)


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Rocko! said:


> . Actualmente llamo "congelador" a la parte de los refrigeradores caseros donde se congelan los alimentos,


En algún momento, a la parte superior y fría (la que hace los cubitos) dejó de llamársela "congelador" y pasó a ser "freezer". Me parece que el principio técnico es distinto, es un frío más eficiente y seco, o algo así.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

francisgranada said:


> La palabra "frigorífero" o su forma abreviada "frigo", ¿no existe en ningún país hispanohablante?


"Frigo" es por "frigorífico", y en España estoy seguro de que la usan.


----------



## Rocko!

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> En algún momento, a la parte superior y fría (la que hace los cubitos) dejó de llamársela "congelador" y pasó a ser "freezer". Me parece que el principio técnico es distinto, es un frío más eficiente y seco, o algo así.


Me hiciste recordar, gracias. Los refrigeradores antiguos "hacían escarcha", una que parecía *nieve*, por eso eran neveras. Más o menos en la década de los noventa desaparecieron esos modelos y comenzó el _freezer _que mencionaste.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Recuerdo que, en la parte del "congelador" propiamente dicho del aparato, era normal que se fuera formando una gran costra de hielo duro, por lo tanto era necesario apagar el aparato y "descongelar" periódicamente.


----------



## manxo

En mi zona llamamos nevera a la parte que sirve para conservar los alimentos frescos y congelador a la que los congela. Se entienden las otras opciones, pero se usan menos. La que le sigue en frecuencia de uso es frigorífico. Freezer no se oye.


----------



## Aviador

Lo mismo en Chile, se llama _congelador_ al compartimento, generalmente ubicado en la parte superior del refrigerador y con puerta propia, en la que se producen temperaturas suficientemente bajas para congelar los alimentos.
Como dicen, antiguamente los congeladores de los refrigeradores producían escarcha que había que remover periódicamente, pero los de la actualidad evitan eso extrayendo la humedad del interior. Los fabricantes los publicitan como "no-frost".



Rocko! said:


> ... Los refrigeradores antiguos "hacían escarcha", una que parecía *nieve*, por eso eran neveras...


Yo creo que en realidad se llamaban _neveras_ porque antes de la invención de los sistemas modernos de intercambiadores de calor se usaba nieve para mantener el frío en su interior.

También existen los electrodomésticos llamados _congeladores_ cuya capacidad total está destinada sólo a congelar y mantener congelado el contenido. Vienen en diferentes diferentes formas: verticales, horizontales, cúbicos.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> Yo creo que en realidad se llamaban _neveras_ porque antes de la invención de los sistemas modernos de intercambiadores de calor se usaba nieve para mantener el frío en su interior.


 Sí, Tienes razón, Aviador. Teoricé sin fundamentos.
De todas maneras, aunque mi teoría está muerta y enterrada, confieso que siempre hice hielo con el refri, nunca guardé hielo traído del exterior, con excepciones fiesteras.
Aparentemente las primeras hieleras hechas por humanos eran pozos cavados en la tierra que se llenaban con nieve (recién "revivieron" hoy un hilo antiguo sobre eso en un foro bilingüe).


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Yo creo que en realidad se llamaban _neveras_ porque antes de la invención de los sistemas modernos de intercambiadores de calor se usaba nieve para mantener el frío en su interior.


Hola.

No te discuto. Es posible que fuera por eso, pero en los lugares donde había nieve a disposición.
Yo nací y crecí en un pequeño pueblo (que algunos pretenden "ciudad") del conurbano de Buenos Aires y allí no había nieve nunca.

Cuando era chica, todavía había algunas familias que no podían comprar las entonces "modernas" *heladeras *(así las llamamos en mi zona de la Argentina) y usaban *heladeras enfriadas con barras de hielo*.
Conocí una, que tenían unos vecinos. Todas las mañanas llegaba un carrito tirado por un caballo y el proveedor descargaba, al hombro, una barra de hielo para la heladera. Nunca pude ver cómo la colocaban en la heladera, que sí conocía y que era un "bicho" de este tipo.
A raíz de este hilo acabo de descubrir que todavía fabrican esas barras...


Volviendo ahora a la pregunta inicial:


orlando77 said:


> ... español latinoamericano neutro ..., y quiero que todo el vocabulario sea entendido por españoles también. En cuanto a nevera/refrigerador(-a)/frigorífico/ etc, *cuál término sería el más neutro* para mi contexto?


...no creo que exista tal término. En cada lugar llaman a esos aparatos de manera algo diferente (aunque, con un poco de imaginación, podemos descubrir de qué se trata).

Saludos._


----------



## pollohispanizado

Calambur said:


> ...no creo que exista tal término. En cada lugar llaman a esos aparatos de manera algo diferente (aunque, con un poco de imaginación, podemos descubrir de qué se trata).


Muy rápido se desvanece la supuesta existencia de un español neutro cuando uno se pone a cotejar las variantes. Huelga decir que uno puede lograr ser entendido en todas partes con un vocabulario conscientemente internacionalizado, pero desunir las palabras del matiz que pueda tener en cada país, sino cada región, es imposible.


----------

